# Sip eggs



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So, I'm frog-sitting a pair of sips for Chris/rcteem. Today, I got to watch them dance. Then I watched her lay the eggs, and, even got to see him fertilize them. 

These are very cool frogs, btw. Loads of personality and I guess can be described as a proven pair now. Just fyi, if Chris puts them back up for sale. 

Anyway, since I saw the male fertilize the eggs, is it ok for me to go ahead and remove them from the tank now? 




















As I was writing this post, I went in to look at them and he was back in the dish, giving the eggs another go-over. So, maybe I still need to wait a bit?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What happened to the pic? One disappeared while I was editing and I can't seem to fix it. Ok here they are again:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Never mind. They're at it again. Guess I'll just wait a bit.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to get breeding here. But it will be a while I am sure. The only ones old enough would be the Campana auratus but I dont know if I really have a pair or not.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

botanyboy03 said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to get breeding here. But it will be a while I am sure. The only ones old enough would be the Campana auratus but I dont know if I really have a pair or not.


I got tired of waiting, so I bought a sexed pair.....and the eggs and tads followed within a couple months!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

These guys are up for sale but dont want to make an add for them til Im back in the states. PM if interested.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is awesome. they are gorgeous frogs. Frogface do you think RC would notice if there were two or three fewer tads than eggs when he returned?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill give you one or two tads for a bunch of leaves ;-). Have a top secret build going on right now...lol



JimO said:


> That is awesome. they are gorgeous frogs. Frogface do you think RC would notice if there were two or three fewer tads than eggs when he returned?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Deal! Just tell me what kind and how many.


rcteem said:


> Ill give you one or two tads for a bunch of leaves ;-). Have a top secret build going on right now...lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Noooo! My babies!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

<ahem>


----------

